# Your Name as an Anagram



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2014)

When I get bored, I get dangerous.

I wondered what anagrams I could come up with when I entered my first and last names. Some of the stranger ones:



I Flint Hippo Bone
Hippo In Bent Foil
Pilot In Phone Fib
Hot Ion Nipple Fib
Bite Poplin Fin - Oh!

For "Senior Forums" I got:



Furriness - Moo!
Room Infusers
Moron's Furies
Moonrise Surf
Neurosis Form
Sore Uniforms
Our Finer Moss
Roofers In Sum
I Moon Surfers 


If you want to give it a try - Internet Anagram Server


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 1, 2014)

I got a couple of hundred for mine!  None of which I shall divulge.  Bwaahahaha.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2014)

Anagrams for Warrigal

Grail War
 A Raw Girl
 A War Girl​Plus a couple more that didn't make much sense


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 2, 2014)

_All i got was Jail Nil_


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2014)

Nil Jail is good, Jillaroo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2014)

Did my user name...boy you must really be bored Sifu, lol. 

Sea Breeze

 A Beers Zee
 Base Zee Re
 Bar See Zee
 Bra See Zee
 Abs Ere Zee
 Eras Be Zee
 Ares Be Zee
 Ears Be Zee
 Sear Be Zee
 Sera Be Zee
 Raze Be See
 As Beer Zee
 A Be Zee Res
 As Be Zee Re


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2014)

Appyp
yappp
apppy
py app
pa ypp


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Did my user name...boy you must really be bored Sifu, lol.
> 
> Sea Breeze
> 
> ...



You've been very Be Zee! layful:



			
				Pappy said:
			
		

> yappp



That reminds me of "Horton Hears A Who", where the little Who went "Yappp, yappp, yappp"


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 2, 2014)

Did Win Run.  That would be the first then. 



Then there's the 2,900+ on Old Battle Axe some of which hit the mark.

Bloat Exalted
A Ballet Detox
A Bat Extolled
Bad Eat Extoll
Beat All Detox
Debate Lax Lot
Exalt Eat Bold
Abed Latex Lot  (best mattress evva!)
Bleat Latex Do  (just the mattress folks, relax.)
....mmmm,  latex figures large in that list..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> ....mmmm,  latex figures large in that list..



Like I always say, we're very much alike ...


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 2, 2014)

All I got was

'Davey Jones'
anagrams to
'Enjoy, saved.'


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> All I got was
> 
> 'Davey Jones'
> anagrams to
> 'Enjoy, saved.'



Yeah, I'm surprised yours didn't have all that many possibilities - I'd have thought there'd be a lot more.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 2, 2014)

_I just did Demented and came up with quite a few._

Demented
Ended Met
Tended Me
Tended Em
Dented Me
Dented Em
Meed Tend
Meed Dent
Deem Tend
Deem Dent
Meted Den
Meted End
Teed Mend
Ed Den Met
Ed End Met
Ed Tend Me
Ed Tend Em
Ed Dent Me
Ed Dent Em


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 2, 2014)

_I did your name Resident Nutcase and came up with 1000 so didn't put them on here_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _I did your name Resident Nutcase and came up with 1000 so didn't put them on here_



Whoa - talk about being prolific!


----------



## Casper (Jan 2, 2014)

_*I put in Casper and got these

Recaps
Capers
Pacers
Parsec
Spacer
Scrape
Crapes
Cap Res
Caps Re
Sac Rep
Sac Per
Pa Recs
Rap Sec
Par Sec
Pas Rec
Sap Rec
Asp Rec
Spa Rec

When I put in my name I got over 12 thousand so won't bother posting any of those....*_


----------



## That Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

Yahgutt


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Yahgutt



Yahgutt is gettin' biggah!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 3, 2014)

Happyflowerlady produced a huge amount, and I didn't even try to look at all of them, but here is just a sample :

A Harpy Lewdly Fop

I think I am sticking with Happyflowerlady, and forget the anagrams, Sifu; but thanks anyway...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

LOL - I lose more potential converts that way! 

When I add in my middle name one of the best ones I get is:

*It Be Foolish Lion Pinup*


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 7, 2014)

I did ceecee and got nothing.


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

headboard burn
burro headband
hardbound bear
oh! abraded burn
on dead rhubarb
hard rude nabob
rah! nude bod bra


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 31, 2019)

shunnable habaneras


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 31, 2019)

I think you guys have to get out of the house a lot more.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 31, 2019)

My User name here came up with many, here are a few. LOL
Cakes Sassy
Cask Essays
Sack Essays
Sacks Essay
Casks Essay
Yacks Asses
Yack Sasses
Yack Assess
Ace Sass Sky
Case Ass Sky
Aces Ass Sky
Cases As Sky
Cask Ass Yes
Cask Sass Ye
Sack Ass Yes
Sack Sass Ye
Sacks As Yes
Sacks Ass Ye
Casks As Yes


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

I tried Sunny.  It came up with Sunny.


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

Nunsy?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

Sounds like a character in a porn movie, Deb!


----------



## Mike (Nov 1, 2019)

My full name gave some interesting results.

Monarchial, Harmonical, Melomaniac.

They didn't use all the letters.

Mike.


----------



## toffee (Nov 2, 2019)

I got --
toe 
to
foe
feet
fee
toff


----------



## jujube (Nov 2, 2019)

I got "Jejubu".  I think it means "HEY, HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH ME DO _THIS_!" in Swahili.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2019)

I tried my real first name and this is what came up.I'm too ashamed of what my last name said !LOL
A Banana Brr
Baa Bran Ran
Baa Barn Ran
Arab Ban Ran
Arab Nab Ran
Arab Bran An
Arab Barn An
A Barb An Ran
A Ban Bar Ran
A Ban Bra Ran
A Nab Bar Ran
A Nab Bra Ran
A Bran Bar An
A Bran Bra An
A Barn Bar An
A Barn Bra An


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Mark Zany Part
Mark Zany Trap
Mark Zany Tarp
Mark Zany Rapt
Prank Yam Tzar
Prank May Tzar
Tank Marry Zap
Yank Pram Tzar
Yank Ramp Tzar
Park Myna Tzar
Park Many Tzar
Park Mart Zany
Park Tram Zany
Ark Tramp Zany
Kart Pram Zany
Kart Ramp Zany
A Prank Tzar My
Mark An Zap Try
Rank Am Zap Try
Rank Ma Zap Try
Rank Pa Tzar My
Rank Zap Rat My
Rank Zap Art My
Rank Zap Tar My
Nark Am Zap Try
Nark Ma Zap Try
Nark Pa Tzar My
Nark Zap Rat My
Nark Zap Art My
Nark Zap Tar My
Tank Zap Ray Mr
Yank Pa Tzar Mr
Yank Zap Rat Mr
Yank Zap Art Mr
Yank Zap Tar Mr
Park An Tzar My
Park Zany At Mr
Ark Man Zap Try
Ark Nap Tzar My
Ark Pan Tzar My
Ark Rant Zap My
Ark Tarn Zap My
Ark Zany Pat Mr
Ark Zany Tap Mr
Ark Zany Apt Mr
Kart Ran Zap My
Kart Any Zap Mr
Kart Nay Zap Mr
Kart Zany Pa Mr
Yak Nap Tzar Mr
Yak Pan Tzar Mr
Yak Rant Zap Mr
Yak Tarn Zap Mr


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

*holly Lloyd*
*doll ho Lyly
doll Lyly oh
dy  holy loll
hold   Lyly lo*
* holy loll yd*


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 19, 2020)

My actual full name or my user name?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> My actual full name or my user name?


I used my real name.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 19, 2020)

I'll see what I can come up with.
No good.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 19, 2020)

My three faves:

Maniacs Rung On
Sarcoma Gnu Inn
Mica Sarong Nun


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 19, 2020)

You guys have to get out of the house a LOT more.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> You guys have to get out of the house a LOT more.


Why? There's no fun anagram posts out there to play around with.
Era By Fuzz


----------

